# LF Mischling Shrimp (Crystal shrimp x Taiwan Bee hybrids)



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking for one or two male Mischling Crystal Black or Golden Bee shrimp. A couple of females would be nice too.
Please let me know if you have any available.

Thanks


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone have any for sale?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please. Still looking for CBS/Golden Bee with the Taiwan Bee gene.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

im looking for same stuff but what is the difference between the normal one im looking for and ur taiwan stuff?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Mischling shrimps have the Taiwan Bee gene, so when bred together they can produce Taiwan Bee babies (King Kong, Blue Bolt, Wine Red, etc.).


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Saturday night bump


----------



## bkhammer (May 28, 2010)

Hi there, Frank at Ebi-ken is selling mischling shrimp. Just bought myself a batch from him yesterday.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip bkhammer, but Vancouver is a bit too far for me to go from Port Coquitlam, especially since I can't drive. Ideally, I'd like to get some from someone who is a bit closer, unless we can meet halfway.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still need some mischlings


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone have any to spare?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

One last bump before I close the thread - any tips?


----------



## jeff.l (May 26, 2013)

I have a bunch growing up right now. Probably ready in a month.


----------

